# Anyone has gerd with low stomach acid?



## makingsenseofthings (Apr 21, 2018)

Really put my life on hold, before thing everything was going well&#8230;.. the brain fog r eally limited me sadly&#8230;.

I get brain fog, fatigue , gas after I eat and been using hot sauce before &#8230;. But hot sauce hasnt been perfect and s till leave some stuck feeling in abdomen&#8230;. I switched t o regular digestive enzyme recently&#8230;.

Recently heard about betaine&#8230;..

Currently on digestive enzyme and waiting for betaine pepsin to come in mail&#8230;&#8230;

Trying to solve this sickness and rebound my life&#8230;..

Anyone had full recovery from low stomach acid? Anyone had success w ith betaine pepsin?

https://draxe.com/digestive-enzymes/

https://www.amymyersmd.com/2016/04/digestive-enzymes/


----------

